
Serena versus the Drones - elcomet
https://blog.xkcd.com/2019/08/16/serena-versus-the-drones/
======
java-man
Randall Munroe is homo ludens species.

------
floki999
Seriously? XKCD for the sake of XKCD doesn't really work anymore.

~~~
floki999
did I offend someone? it's a legitimate comment.

